# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  بإذن الله سوف ننتصر إذا..

## المريخابي هيمو

*مباراة اليوم تحتاج لوقفة قوية من الجمهور حتى يتحقق الفوز الذي يؤكد احقيتنا في الكأس ولنضع في حساباتنا ان الانتصار يأتي في ايّ لحظة كل المطلوب التشجيع الداوي بدون صافرات حتى لا نوتر اللعيبة ففريق الاهلي عطبرة لديه طموح في التمثيل الخارجي خاصة بعد تعثر الخرطوم الوطني بالتعادل حيث اصبح للخرطوم 38نقطة مقابل 35للاهلي عطبرة وكذلك الاهلي يتساوى مع الزعيم في المركزالثاني من حيث خط الدفاع حيث ولجت شباكه 15هدف و15للزعيم وبذلك يتفوق على وصيفنا الذي ولجت شباكه16 هدف يا صفوة لا تفرطوا في المبارة بايديكم تصنعوا الانتصار مع تحيات هيمو المريخابي ارجو التصويب لو في خطأ في ماذكرته بإذن الله سوف ننتصر إذا قالت جماهير الصفوة نعم للانتصار
[IMG]bonline.net/up/uploads/1383124912211.jpg[/IMG]
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اولا حمدلله على سلامتك الحبيب هيمو 
وعودا حميدا
وان شاء الله ببركة عودتك الحميدة ينتصر مريخ السعد ويرفع الراس 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*باذن الله الجميع اليوم مع الزعيم حتي النصر واعتلاء عرش البطولة بجدارة واستحقاق
                        	*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اولا حمدلله على سلامتك الحبيب هيمو 
وعودا حميدا
وان شاء الله ببركة عودتك الحميدة ينتصر مريخ السعد ويرفع الراس 




الله يسلمك يا مهدي من كل شر وكل الصفوة ومنتصرين بإذن الله
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

باذن الله الجميع اليوم مع الزعيم حتي النصر واعتلاء عرش البطولة بجدارة واستحقاق



اللهم آمين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هيمو يا حبيب والله ليك وحشة نورت الدار بي طلتك ونسأل الله ان لا يحرمنا منك ومن كل مريخي اصيل
نعم يا صديقي المريخ في مباراة اليوم وفي مقبل المباريات القادمة يحتاج لوقفة قوية من الجمهور وبالتشجيع المتواصل
نتمنى ان نرى اليوم جموع المشجعين تتوجه للاستاد باكراً ونسمع نغمة فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق لتهتز الأرض
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

هيمو يا حبيب والله ليك وحشة نورت الدار بي طلتك ونسأل الله ان لا يحرمنا منك ومن كل مريخي اصيل
نعم يا صديقي المريخ في مباراة اليوم وفي مقبل المباريات القادمة يحتاج لوقفة قوية من الجمهور وبالتشجيع المتواصل
نتمنى ان نرى اليوم جموع المشجعين تتوجه للاستاد باكراً ونسمع نغمة فوق فوق مريخنا فوق ... فوق فوق مريخنا فوق لتهتز الأرض



أخي وصديقي عبدالمنعم والله شوق لا يوصف كنت
 في إجا زة وضيعت الرقم السري لكن الحمد لله على كل حال وربنا ينصر الزعيم في كل المباريات القادمة 
*

----------

